# Seasick



## BalletBella (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello!

Hubby and I bought a boat this past Autumn with a dream of cruising. I'd never really been sailing but thought I'd give it a go. Turns out I get seasick just about every time we sail, and we're not even sailing out in open water yet, Puget Sound only. Migraines often, too. Tried candied ginger, peppermint oil, motion sickness bracelets, looking at the horizon, swaying with the boat; the only thing that helps is laying down and going to sleep, which leaves hubby to do all the sailing, not okay in my book, and I'm clearly not having the fun I'd like to. (Allergies to the motion sickness meds, too.) Any ideas? Thanks in advance.

BB


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I've found it often helps to put a seasick crew member on the helm. After a couple of hours steering, they really have a good understanding that the boat is under control, and not just at the mercy of the sea. Another factor seems to be what folks eat before they go sailing. Avoid greasy rich meals and go with the more stick to your ribs sort of thing like oatmeal. No matter what though, almost everyone is over it by day three.
And then there is that tiny group of two I've met who love sailing (or his spouse) enough to put up with never ending seasickness. One just wouldn't let it get him down. He totally ignored being seasick until the very instant he had go to the rail. Afterwards, right back at whatever job he was doing. No sweat.
The other guy had this philosophy that he'd survive on bananas while at sea because, "They taste the same coming back up as they did goin down."
There are the few that get air sick, car sick and generally have motion sickness any way they move, who probably wouldn't become sailors, but that doesn't sound like you.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The only drug I know that actually works well is the Scopolamine patches. If you still get sick with them, then sell the boat.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## Turnin Turtle (Jun 25, 2016)

Seasickness is an inner ear vs vision discrepancy. Your ear is moving differently than the eye is telling your brain to expect.

You can learn to watch the horizon and not the boat to reduce the effect. Do not watch the water near the boat.

As a passenger in a car if you watch the rod close beside the car and not look mostly at a distance ahead, you'll get car sick. Same basic idea.


----------



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

BalletBella said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hubby and I bought a boat this past Autumn with a dream of cruising. I'd never really been sailing but thought I'd give it a go. Turns out I get seasick just about every time we sail, and we're not even sailing out in open water yet, Puget Sound only. Migraines often, too. Tried candied ginger, peppermint oil, motion sickness bracelets, looking at the horizon, swaying with the boat; the only thing that helps is laying down and going to sleep, which leaves hubby to do all the sailing, not okay in my book, and I'm clearly not having the fun I'd like to. (Allergies to the motion sickness meds, too.) Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
> 
> BB


I read an article a while back about a woman's years long battle with seasickness. Spoiler, after "trying everything" she finally came across an obscure and little known seasickness drug that fixed her up perfectly. The more interesting thing about the story is that she interviewed a LOT of people about seasickness while writing the article and found that there didn't seem to be a universal cure. Based on that article, my advise is to keep looking for solutions. The one that works for you might just be less mainstream.

My personal battle with seasickness is a different story. In my case, I would be debilitatingly sick for 6 or 8 hours. I mean, it was so bad that I would be over rail dry heaving because there was nothing left in my stomach. But after about 7 hours it faded to just a vague nausea, and by the next day it was only apparent if I was below decks trying to read or something, and the day after that it was completely gone.

Since then, I've noticed that each time I go out on the boat I have a brief adjustment period where I'm seasick, but each time I go out that adjustment period is shorter and less miserable. I'm hoping that some day there's no adjustment period at all. Spending the night on the boat seems to speed things up such that if I spend the night on the boat at dock, then take the boat out the next day there's almost no seasickness. I've heard similar stories about people slowly getting used to it. I'll be interested to hear how your story plays out, but consider trying to tough it out and see if you get used to it over time.

I've heard stories about people who never adjusted. Never met anyone myself so I don't know what all they tried before giving up.

Good luck.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Booze. 

Yes, I know you would never try it. No one ever does. 

But it works. 

Go to sea and as you leave the Marina start getting drunk. Your brain won't think you're at sea just drunk on land. 

Sea sickness is an inner ear thing. 50% psychosomatic and 50% real... that means your brain works in 2 ways at the same time. 

But don't try it because it sounds crazy. But it worked for me (permanently) and for friends who really tried it. 


Mark


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm a firm believer that dehydration is partially to blame for seasickness. Keeping well hydrated while sailing does wonders.

I know a sailing couple who just came back from a circumnavigation. The wife gets seasick - she takes Bonine every day while at sea and claims it works perfectly - otherwise she says the seasick never goes away.


----------



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Booze.
> 
> Yes, I know you would never try it. No one ever does.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you realize that this flies in the face of all conventional advice.

I mean, it worked for you so good on you. But considering the number of places I've seen recommend staying away from booze if you have problems with seasickness, I'd be ready for a booze experiment to make things much worse.


----------



## jeremiahbltz2 (Mar 30, 2017)

Seconded on the transderm scop patches, they work great and last for 3+ days. 

Also, I recently learned that if you're seasick, apparently sucking on a dramamine, etc pill will help, even if you're throwing up. Apparently you absorb enough through the mouth.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

BillMoran said:


> I'm sure you realize that this flies in the face of all conventional advice.
> 
> I mean, it worked for you so good on you. But considering the number of places I've seen recommend staying away from booze if you have problems with seasickness, I'd be ready for a booze experiment to make things much worse.


Of course it flies in the face of all conventional advice! 
Try to find a doctor that advocates beer and you will find a struck off doctor! 
But ask @travlin-easy .. He's the only one here with real medical knowledge (afaik) he will affirm both drunkenness and seasickness affect the inner ear. When you're drunk your mind thinks you are walking straight. When you are seasick your mind thinks you are on a stable surface.

Train your mind to think when you are at sea you are just drunk.

*I am not asking Gary to confirm my method, etc. 
*yes I know when one is very drunk they get nauseous.

I am not being silly about this. I know in some posts I do let humor in


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Of course it flies in the face of all conventional advice!
> Try to find a doctor that advocates beer and you will find a struck off doctor!
> But ask @travelin-easy .. He's the only one here with real medical knowledge (afaik) he will affirm both drunkenness and seasickness affect the inner ear. When you're drunk your mind thinks you are walking straight. When you are seasick your mind thinks you are on a stable surface.
> 
> ...


I haven't had a glass of wine in a week. I may need to re-read this tonight after I have my first glass.

Gary's not a doctor. There are a few on this forum but I can't imagine any of them would side with you publicly on this one. :laugh


----------



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I am not being silly about this. I know in some posts I do let humor in


Not calling you silly. Just combining your experience with my own and coming to the conclusion that booze _might_ work, and it _might_ make things worse.

So ... proceed with courage.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Donna_F said:


> There are a few on this forum but I can't imagine any of them would side with you publicly on this one. :laugh


There are very, very few doctors who would have publicly acclaimed marijuana as a help in terminal cancer patients until, maybe, 5 years ago.

?


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

BillMoran said:


> Not calling you silly. Just combining your experience with my own and coming to the conclusion that booze _might_ work, and it _might_ make things worse.
> 
> So ... proceed with courage.


I do not generally get seasick and never take medication for it. The one time I did get a bit ill we had been drinking the night before we left, so I was hungover and dehydrated in the morning when we pulled out. I never threw up, but I was very uncomfortable.

So while I recommend against excessive alcohol BEFORE heading out, I can kind of see how it might work it you started drinking AS you headed out. Alcohol just sort of numbs everything, so I can imagine that it might numb the feedback loop between ear and eye that gets out of whack.

And like all things about seasickness I'm sure it would vary from person to person.

That one time I did feel ill it was only while close-hauled and on a beam reach. Once we got a broad reach I felt fine. A person in the cockpit with me was the opposite, he was only a little bit off while going upwind, the his sickness didn't really kick in until we started going downwind.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> There are very, very few doctors who would have publicly acclaimed marijuana as a help in terminal cancer patients until, maybe, 5 years ago.


Surely someone on this forum has done some field testing with regards to marijuana and seasickness.

"Put in a reef and pull out a reefer."


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Lazerbrains said:


> I'm a firm believer that dehydration is partially to blame for seasickness. Keeping well hydrated while sailing does wonders.
> 
> I know a sailing couple who just came back from a circumnavigation. The wife gets seasick - she takes Bonine every day while at sea and claims it works perfectly - otherwise she says the seasick never goes away.


I agree with this and will go one step further- an empty stomach doesn't help either. Your stomach will tell you otherwise, but stay hydrated and fed. As previously mentioned, stay clear of rich, greasy foods. CLIF bars are good to settle your stomach when you are queasy and hungry. Essentially an oatmeal bar.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Speaking only for myself, I can say that hot wings and one of those Jolly Green Giant-sized margaritas the night before sailing did NOT help me.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

While I don't advocate getting drunk to counteract seasickness I do advocate that a cocktail or two before setting out can help smooth out any apprehensions a sailor might have. My old relatives used to refer to their Scotch that they preferred as "nerve medicine". I think this is a useful analogy and your nerves certainly do play into seasickness.

Also, keeping any crewmember prone to seasickness busy with a manual job in the cockpit (like steering, keeping a lookout) also hellps keep their mind focused on the task rather than their own discomfort.

As has been said before, there is no ONE SIZE FITS ALL cure for sea sickness. You have to try different things to find out what works or does not work for you.


----------



## AJC506 (Nov 3, 2016)

Donna_F said:


> Speaking only for myself, I can say that hot wings and one of those Jolly Green Giant-sized margaritas the night before sailing did NOT help me.


But it sounds highly colorful when revisited!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Had a buddy with us on a bareboat this winter, who would get nauseous with the boat anchored in a calm harbor. Just the slightest movement from the wind, or even just swinging flat, seemed to get him going. That's pretty sensitive. 

He slapped on one of those scopolomine patches behind his ear and he was symptom free, while we were diving off 6-8 ft steep waves and burying the bow with green water washing back to the cockpit. The stuff works. It is a serious neuro drug, not some witchcraft.

However, it can have side affects, especially when combined with alcohol. He was drinking like the rest of us and was losing his short term memory. Fully functional, no slurring, but would forget that he just asked us the same question three times in a row.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I am not a doctor, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express!  My medical background is quite extensive, I trained at the National Institute Of Health in Bethesda under two of the top thoracic surgeons in the nation, and worked for Dr. R. Adams Cowley at the University of Maryland Shock Trauma Center For Emergency Medicine for 6 years as the Technical Directory of the Cardio/Pulmonary Division. I held the same title at The Johns Hopkins Hospital for nearly 6 years as well. I was an associate professor of Cardio Pulmonary Technology at Spokane Community College for two years, before coming back to Maryland to go to work for The Johns Hopkins Hospital. At The Johns Hopkins Hospital, I taught post doctoral fellows how to perform pulmonary function tests, and ran the pulmonary function laboratory. I also worked in the Cardiac Cauterization Lab, and ran the heart lung machine during open heart surgery. I also gave anesthesia to patients while they were on heart/lung bypass. So, in the 15 years I worked in medicine, I managed to learn a few things, and even at my advanced age, most of those things I learned are still fresh in my mind. The only reason I left the field of medicine is I burned out. My last year in the field I was caring for patients with cystic fibrosis. Holding a 5 year old child in your arms while they suffocated to death tore me up and was something I did on a daily basis. It was more than I could mentally handle, especially when I had two young children of my own. One day, I walked into the hospital and decided I needed a career change. I walked out and never looked back. 

Keep in mind that motion sickness can effect anyone over age 2, and it is merely the inability of the eyes to communicate with the inner ear during periods of motion. For example, if you are in the cabin of a moving ship, your inner ear may sense the motion of waves, but your eyes don't see any movement. This conflict between the senses causes motion sickness. It can happen while playing a video game, riding in a car, flying in a plane and riding on a train. However, this rarely happens with children under age 2, which has never been explained in any medical journal that I have read about the subject.

One of the things I do know is that Scopolamine works and works quite well, and with very few side effects. However, you should NEVER administer Scopolomine to pregnant women - it causes them to go into hard labor. Many years ago, when I worked in OB/GYN, we used Scopolomine to induce labor and it was very, very effective. 

As for being drunk and it's relationship with motion sickness, well it sure doesn't help matters any. I can clearly recall US Navy shipmates coming back to the ship from an all night binge and when the ship sailed, the slightest movement had them yelling for Ralph. Ouch! Those guys spent the next couple of days in pure misery.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Time out guys/gals. I'm a doctor. In fact a neurologist with some interest and knowledge of this subject.
1. Every one can be motion sick. Thresholds vary widely so some never reach their threshold and are never sick. Others get sick at the dock. 
2. The military and NASA have done a fair amount of research on this subject. Some general principles apply.
A. It's not just vision and ears. Also important are kineothetic and propriothetic inputs from receptors throughout your limbs and body. In English you have receptors that tell you how much pressure is on your skin, how much your muscles are contracting,with what force and the position of your limbs neck and head. All this information plus the accelerometers ( linear and rotatational ) in your ears plus visual inputs plus plus positional inputs from your ears are integrated in your brain stem. You have a puke center on the floor of your fourth ventricle at the lower end of your medulla called the area postrema. One of its major inputs is olfactory input which is why some smells decrease threshold to motion sickness up chucking with a whiff of diesel fumes and why seasick people should never go into the head when sick.
B. So there's a conflict between all these various systems. These systems developed so your Visual fixation could occur when your antecedents were swinging through the trees and now when your head bobs up and down when you walk. It also allows you to see things when you look out the side window of a moving car. The neuro anatomy and neuro chemistry is fairly well understood. Some people are more sensitive to rapid fast frequency movements and others slow low frequency movements. So some will get sick on speed boats, hi tech multi hulls etc. and others on cruise ships full keel monohulls etc. some will be fine until they get a smell of a trigger ( diesel, cigarettes etc.). 
3. All the pharmaceutical preventatives and treatments work by manipulating the various brain stem neuro transmitters involved. All are "dirty". Meaning they are not specific to the wanted areas of the brain but rather act more diffusely throughout the brain and most hit multiple transmitters not just the one you want. Hence all have risk of side effects.
4. Habituation is a common neurological phenomenon. It's why you don't feel your clothes after they are on for awhile. So yes most will get sick or near sick and it will pass. However some will not have habituated before they get severely dehydrated or experience severe electrolyte disturbances placing them at severe risk. Also puking repetitively runs the risk of aspiration or Mallory Weiss tears. So motion sickness should be taken quite seriously.
5. Measures that may help.
A. Speed habituation. Had a friend who found getting drunk to the point of puking just before starting passage did help him. Can't recommend this as alcohol intoxication can also dehydrate. But basically alcohol induces an osmotic gradient between the fluids in your inner ear and your blood plasma which is why you're dizzy when drunk and drying out. Better is to slowly add conflicting inputs.
First be at the wheel with knees bent maintaining static head position. Then add looking at chart plotter, sails etc. Then away from wheel standing to allow legs to continue to absorb most of boat motion. Then sit in cockpit. Then brief visits down below. Then reading. Then food. Then food prep. And so on.
B. Decrease inputs. Lying down with eyes closed in center of gyrradius of the boat decreases multiple inputs and may help many. A sweet smelling boat and total absence of exhaust is important.
C. Hydration. Hydration. Hydration.
D. Absence of intoxicants. Getting drunk on a boat is stupid period.

As regards meds. Use what ever works and is tolerated. But try it first on land and for awhile. Hate when my crew can't focus due to scop. Or are hallucinating. Or so sleepy they aren't safe on watch.
We carry 
Patches ( never used chronically too high risk)
Sturgeon ( risk of p.d.but low at low dose employed) use as preventive and as Rx.
Compazine suppositories. Last resort.
Don't carry bonine but no objection if crew brings some along.
Also several forms of ginger- actual root added to diet on first and second day, ginger beer ( not ale), candied ginger and ground ginger.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Gary had a friend who was a cranberry grower. He use a jet ranger to exam crops and for other functions. We made a bet his helicopter pilot couldn't make me puke. With EYES CLOSED I came close to puking as he pulled Gs in various directions. With eyes open I did not. So like the literature says motion sickness is multifactorial. Yes eye and ear inputs are very important but not the whole story.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

So Stugeron, Dramamine, and Bonine are all antihistamines. Compazine is an anti-psychotic. I don't know what category Scopolomine is in, but it used to be used to induce twilight sleep.

So basically everyone on a seasickness medication may or may not be tripping?


----------



## superslomo (Jun 16, 2015)

I had an issue with blue water, and it was such that I couldn't have been useful to anyone.

Bonine/Dramamine non-drowsey I tried on land for a day, and felt completely normal, and it worked on the boat as well, completely.

I may try the more natural methods, but at the moment I'm on brownish water again, so it's not the same issue.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I heard a jet fighter pilot say that shaking his head like a cat makes motions sickness go away. I'm not sure if he was kidding, or not.

I understand that stress can lower sea-sickness threshold. Improving sailing skills will make you more calm in lumpy conditions. If your crew is the one that is prone to sea-sickness, try to make the ride as comfortable (least scary) as possible. Alter coarse to take waves at a better angle, or consider staying at anchor, if things are too frisky. Try to time multi-day trips so that you have shorter hops, in good weather for the first three days.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

The last time I was seasick on the boat was 8 hours in to a four day trip. I had the helm with very brief periods of relief. Mostly empty stomach, wind, rain, and waves. I was 'ffing miserable and stuck with responsibility for the boat and crew. Fast forward 12 hours, a bit of a nap and back on the tiller I was no longer seasick on a boat and have not been for three years since. I have felt a bit nauseous on planes and scuba diving, but not on the boat ever since. 

Good luck!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Minnewaska said:


> ...
> 
> However, it can have side affects, especially when combined with alcohol. He was drinking like the rest of us and was losing his short term memory. Fully functional, no slurring, but would forget that he just asked us the same question three times in a row.


This sounds scary. I was prescribed the patch after my offshore sail where I was sick for most of it. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

AJC506 said:


> But it sounds highly colorful when revisited!
> ...


I now have a dedicated bucket near the berth.

The only time John has been seasick was when he served on a CG cutter and someone dared him to drink an entire bottle of pickle juice. I think, however, that he'd have been sick even if he wasn't on the ship.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Outbound: What is the “P.D.” that you refer to in your note about Sturgeon? A Doctor recently wrote into Lat 38 warning of all sorts of side effects. Is this really a problem? I’ve taken it in the past without ill effect but this warning scared me off it during a delivery from Cabo this past spring. I take “Mexican” Sturgeon which comes in 75mg doses that I cut down into quarters with a razor blade. I heard that it is possible to buy it on-line in 7.5mg doses as an antihistamine?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Donna_F said:


> This sounds scary. I was prescribed the patch after my offshore sail where I was sick for most of it. I haven't tried it yet.


As Outbound suggests, you should use it ashore first. In higher doses, the drug will completely remove one's free will and all their memory. Criminals have used it to abduct people and ask them to withdraw all their money from an ATM and hand it over. The drugged is essentially able to function without any conscious idea of what they are doing. Of course, in too high a dose, it will kill you.

That's certainly not the risk with the seasick doses, but is clearly where the side affect comes from. Had a story from my last Safety at Sea course, where a crew member decided to put two patches on to be "sure". He hallucinated, took all his clothes off and tried to dive overboard to swim to shore. They were a few hundred miles from shore at the time.

Just test out your tolerance first. I understand alcohol can exacerbate the symptoms, but you're less likely to be consuming on a passage. It works wonders for many.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

It's also used for cancer patients. They may take high doses for a long time. P.D. refers to Parkinson's Disease. This means it's permanent even after drug is stopped. One wonders if the drug is the de novo cause or uncovers pre existing loss of substantial ***** pars compacta cells. Many drugs including sturgeon can cause a a Parkinsonism syndrome which clears after drug is stopped. Risk seems to relate to dose and duration of use. I've taken this drug personally on occasion. Have eustation tube dysfunction. When it's acting up and it's real lumpy don't want to get sick. Personally believe risk at 10mg or less twice a day risk is low. Especially if exposure is brief. Other countries believe risk low enough to make it over the counter. FDA does not so it's illegal in US.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Scop was part of the "cocktail " they gave for childbirth in distant past. As noted anticholinergics can impend consolidation of new memories. Ladies did not remember the pain of childbirth but neither the joy. However to my knowledge it's still the only prescription drug licensed for use to prevent motion sickness in the US. Current transdermal systems do not allow dose adjustments as the patch should not be cut and different dose patches aren't available. Pharmiokinetics and dynamics vary in different people so half life and blood levels over time and people will vary. Effectiveness varies as well.
Once again regardless of agent judge risk/benefit, effectiveness in you, and use it as ordered for at least a day or two on land before passage. I've had folks go loonie tunes or real lethargic 5 days out after having no significant issue during prior days but think a brief trial should weed out most intolerances.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Should give a caveat. In 35+ years of sailing probably have taken less than a dozen low dose sturgeons. So have very limited personal experience. Believe one advantage is it can be effective when taken at onset of precursor symptoms ( feeling hot and sweaty etc.) not just prophylactically. I live in terror of missing a watch, so don't . Therefore I'm probably not a example of a true sufferer and can't comment on effectiveness.


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Try to find a doctor that advocates beer and you will find a struck off doctor!


My Urologist told me to go home, take the Flomax he gave me, and drink a six pack of beer in order to help pass a kidney stone.

Doctor's orders are doctor's orders. I figured drinking a 12-pack would be twice as effective.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

ironically, for the four years I served aboard the USS Newport News (CA-148), a 760-foot long heavy cruiser that rolled like a pig, I was seasick for the first week after we left any port of call. However, I have never been the slightest bit queezy on any boat under 75 feet long, even in the roughest ocean. 

My daughter gets sick just looking at the boat sitting at the pier, however, when she used a scop patch behind the ear she was just fine. She tried several over the counter remedies and they didn't do anything more than make sleepy, and she was still seasick.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

outbound said:


> I...Many drugs including sturgeon can cause a a Parkinsonism syndrome which clears after drug is stopped. Risk seems to relate to dose and duration of use..


Whoa, Doc! This will make a nice case study in a first-class journal. Title suggestion: "The etiology of dose-dependent ichthyologically triggered Parkinson's disease" :devil


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

outbound said:


> In 35+ years of sailing probably have taken less than a dozen low dose sturgeons.


But what about all the high-dose tunas?:devil:devil


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

travlin-easy said:


> ironically, for the four years I served aboard the USS Newport News (CA-148), a 760-foot long heavy cruiser that rolled like a pig, I was seasick for the first week after we left any port of call. However, I have never been the slightest bit queezy on any boat under 75 feet long, even in the roughest ocean.
> 
> My daughter gets sick just looking at the boat sitting at the pier, however, when she used a scop patch behind the ear she was just fine. She tried several over the counter remedies and they didn't do anything more than make sleepy, and she was still seasick.
> 
> ...


My first sea trip was on the USS Newport News in 1971. I recall that about 25% of the officers didn't show up for dinner one day in the North Atlantic. A lot of heavy Navy dishes were lost, despite multiple layers of damp tablecloths. I found the ship motion to be "interesting" and even went forward to the area of the bosuns locker to fully experience the pitching motion.

My first offshore trip in my 35 footer was with two guys who used scopalomine and urged me to use it. I took it as a challenge not to do so and got a little queasy by the end of day one, but it passed. I do recall Dinty Moore beef stew seemed to be a trigger for the queasy feeling and haven't touched it since. We had a really good run on that trip, sailing almost 3 days straight in the Gulf Stream, so it wasn't severe boat motion, but the continuous motion that was sufficient to cause concern.


----------



## CapnWhite (Jul 13, 2017)

I was crew on a sailboat delivery from England to Canada. On the Southampton to Azores leg (14 days) I was seasick for 3 straight days. I was fine for my 3 hour shift at the helm and also when lying down but as soon as I went vertical I had 30 seconds to get to the head or the boat rail. I tried all the standard non-prescription stuff without good results. Finally the first mate (British) gave me some of his doctor prescribed Stugeron pills. No problems from then on. When I got back to US, I checked with my doctor and he prescribed Meclazine. Please note that both of these should only be used after consulting your doctor. They worked for me.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

It's important to bear in mind that for any intervention 30-35% will report some improvement due to placebo effect. Recent science suggests placebo effect is real and produces physiologic changes so should not be discounted. Hence if someone is benefiting with decreased seasickness from some bizarre but benign "treatment " I say have at it.
In this light will note there is some evidence that placing an ear plug, lik3 the ones you use at the shooting range, in one ear may decrease seasickness. Apparently placing a plug in both ears doesn't work but just one ear does.
Wonder if others have experience with this and its impact?


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

travlin-easy said:


> My daughter gets sick just looking at the boat sitting at the pier, however, when she used a scop patch behind the ear she was just fine. She tried several over the counter remedies and they didn't do anything more than make sleepy, and she was still seasick.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Gary


I get ill looking at my boat just sitting at the pier, but it's got nothing to do with seasickness.


----------



## Charles88 (Sep 8, 2017)

Iam afraid that only time will really help you. You gonna get used to the motion eventually.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

If I may? Bonine... We actually use it for our dogs, and puppies, because they ALL get car sick. We have found that you eat/feed less or not at all 4 hours or more before departure, and take the bonine then as well... You need a couple hours before the bonine takes effect.

We have not ONCE had a dog/puppy get sick if we follow the above procedure.

NOW seasickness.. I am prone to it as well, and dramamine does NOTHING for me (but make me sleepy AND sick)... Bonine makes it all tolerable, stomach just gets a bit gassy, nothing else. Obviously stay off the food and booze.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

C some people won't get used to it until they're severely dehydrated or have severe electrolyte imbalance. Yes many will habituated to the motion but some will become critically ill before that happens.
We carry compazine suppositories on the boat. Seems if you knock people out enough that they can go to sleep and prevent them from aspirating their vomitus while trying to carry them through issues of fluid balance/electrolytes they will ultimately do fine. 
Our order of remedy 
Recognize it and get another person on deck with sufferer 
Stand up, knees bent to absorb some of the motion, face into the wind- at helm if fully functional. 
Sturgeon 
If puking - clipped and harnessed, never puke in the head, even a clean orderless head has poor view of horizon and is a small space. Better leaning over leeward rail. Easy to clean up a cockpit. Hard to clean up a head.
Bed with eyes closed. Use saloon or pilot berths in middle of the boat - less motion.
If possible hydrate with drink containing electrolytes ( best cold ). Ginger beer helps some. if able to eat chew on candied ginger, unflavored starch( toast, saltines, etc.) but no dairy or highly flavored foods. 
Have plastic expanding puke catchers I got from gas passer friend. Allow puking only standing or lying on side. Never on back.
Compazine ( either pills or if necessary suppository). Once sleepy bed in center of boat.
I keep people off watch until they have a full non seasick watch period. I want them to rest, eat and drink for that 3-4h and regain themselves while letting meds clear.

Patch is of benefit as preventive but once sick of little utility. Sturgeon works even if already sick as does compazine or reglan etc. unfortunately these meds carry risk of dystonic reactions and should not be used unless truly necessary with consent and knowledge of risk/benefit.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Everyone responds differently to each drug. Well, except the ones sold on the shelf which are all antihistamines, basically sedatives. Everyone gets drowsy from those, even if they don't get relief.

The electric wrist bands (Relief Bands) are FDA approved and used for morning sickness, and while some argue that's a different kind of nausea, I've found that when they are positioned with care, they're the next best thing to scop. Which is still available in PILL form, in most of the UK and former UK colonies, cheap and common. Brand names include Kwells, not to be confused with Kwell lice control.(G)

Scop is serious meds, with potential strong side effects on blood pressure, eye pressure, psychosis and hallucinations, yes, all that and more. But if you've ever spent 24 hours hugging the rail...great stuff, worth trying. Along with the Relief Band, which are more expensive ($100 now?) but can be stopped by simply turning it off.

Plenty of older threads and all pretty much say the same thing: You need to try all the options and see what works, in the comfort of home first. And all the "natural" oils and remedies? Yeah, they are best used as cologne or salad dressing.


----------



## dadio917 (Apr 4, 2011)

not sure I can add a whole lot but here goes...

Practical Sailor just had a pretty good article on the topic: https://www.practical-sailor.com/issues/37_79/features/Strategy-to-Fight-Seasickness_12234-1.html

I've been debilitated twice crewing blue water in the south pacific. Now that I skipper our own boat I cannot afford that. I had tried all the benign things like ginger and watching the horizon to no avail. Both Dramamine and meclizine made me feel pretty weird. Patches have worked well and we've been experimenting with lower and lower doses. My doctor suggested that a whole patch was usually not required. Just came up the California coast using 1/4 of a patch. Felt normal and not a hint of seasickness.

Per the PS article have ordered some Stugeron from Canada and will try that.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

dadio-
Speaking of doses, when scop capsules were on the US market, or when Scopace pills were on rx here, the dosage used to be 0.4 (mcg, I think) per each, regardless of source. Oddly enough, if you buy Kwell or one of the other OTC brands from any UK pharmacy now, the dose is always 0.3 instead of 0.4. There's noe real hard line about dosage with some of these things.
When I had asked my pharmacist about dosage (because my doctor said frankly he had no idea how it worked) the pharmacist said no, drugs like this don't go by body mass or volume or any of the other usual criteria, it is "dose per brain" and brains all weigh about the same thing. Zombies please note, take that with a grain of salt.(G)
Incidentally I tried Stugeron. About as useful as Pez or Mentos for me, but that's just me.


----------

